# Medtronic Batteries



## purpleshadez (Jun 19, 2012)

I recieved some different batteries when I ordered my supplies about a month ago and they are a different type to the ones I usually get sent. Anyway, I usually see about 5-6 weeks per battery but on these new ones I'm having to change it once a week. That seems like a big difference to me!

I spoke to someone at Medtronic and the guy was very helpful and said he would send me a pack of the older batteries as they had a few in stock to see how I got on. He also said he'd send be a new battery cap as it may be affecting battery life. He agreed when I pointed out that it would be an odd coincidence since none of my pump settings have changed and the problem started when I used the new batteries. Has anyone else on a Medtronic pump had any issues with them?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 19, 2012)

I've seen this reported elsewhere.

Take a look here for other comments/correspondence with Medtronic: http://diabetes-support.org.uk/diabetesforum/index.php/topic,1386.0.html

It seems there might have been a bit of an iffy batch or something?


----------



## purpleshadez (Jun 19, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I've seen this reported elsewhere.
> 
> Take a look here for other comments/correspondence with Medtronic: http://diabetes-support.org.uk/diabetesforum/index.php/topic,1386.0.html
> 
> It seems there might have been a bit of an iffy batch or something?



Thanks, it's nice to know i'm not alone!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jun 19, 2012)

There has been a recent e-mail on CWD regarding this too, I've just ordered a new batch with latest order so will wait and see.


----------



## purpleshadez (Jun 21, 2012)

I spoke to someone at Medtronic and they sent me a new battery cap and 4 industrial batteries.

I emailed them the details of the Energizer ultra+ batteries that I was using and I'm currently waiting for a response.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 22, 2012)

I had the same problem but I thought it was normal as I was a new pump user, wasn't until I mentioned to the medtronic rep a week later that he told me to ring up the orderline, where I was told that the 'suppliers' have changed the item/packaging and that general batteries have been sent out rather than the industrial ones. 

It deffo makes a difference, is extremely inconvienant and its not like we're asking the earth to have decent life span batteries....sorry, i'm on my soapbox today!!


----------



## Doc_Brown (Jul 18, 2012)

Well I got some of the ordinary-looking batteries from Medtronic a while ago. I'm on my second battery and I can't say I've noticed any difference. So probably a dodgy batch.

I reckon the 'Industrial' ones are just the same thing under a different brand...


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 18, 2012)

Had this new batch over a week and still showing full on the pump display screen so no difference so far.


----------



## purpleshadez (Jul 24, 2012)

I reckon it was a dodgy batch as the replacements they sent seem to be lasting as long as I would expect.

Hopefully it was a one off


----------



## bev (Jul 24, 2012)

purpleshadez said:


> I reckon it was a dodgy batch as the replacements they sent seem to be lasting as long as I would expect.
> 
> Hopefully it was a one off



Hi Purpleshadez,

There have been problems with the batteries - not just a faulty batch. Medtronic are now using different batteries from a different supplier - with mixed results. We have found the new ones are no good - only lasting two or three days - others havent noticed - so not sure why there is a difference - maybe as we are sensor users it uses up more battery with alarms - not sure. 

Anyway, feedback is being given and they are hoping to go back to original 'industrial' batteries if enough complaints are made.Bev


----------



## purpleshadez (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi Bev,

Thanks for the info. here's hoping they do go back!


----------

